# Need help



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

Orphan kitten isn't pooping. He hasn't pooped since yesterday around noon. 

What do I do? I have had him since Saturday. Feeding KMR. Every 3hours. 2-3wks old. Peeing fine.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I posted in the other thread, I'll copy/paste. brb


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Copy/Pasted:



> You have to keep massaging his belly with a warm/damp washcloth.
> 
> I was having trouble with my orphan trio, like you, I couldn't get them to poop! LuckyDuck followed me into the bathroom one evening while I was caring for them and they mobbed him. Surprisingly, Louie *loves* kittens and he began to groom them. He pushed one over onto its' back and began licking its' belly and the kitten pooped! So I grabbed a kitten and pushed it over onto its' back and began massaging its' belly with the warm/damp washcloth and *it* pooped, too!
> I learned from Louie, I was being to gentle. By pushing the kitten over and rubbing firmly in quick/short strokes, just like a mamma-cat's tongue, I was able to stimulate the kitten to poop.
> ...


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

Thankyou. I just tried that. He peed. But didn't poop and I kept rubbing him for a bit to.
I'll try again before heading to bed. :wink: I'll offer him food. He still has an appetite so I guess that is a good sign. And he's active.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think I would definitely keep an eye on this one...if his belly seems distended at all, I'd stop feeding until he pooped. I'd only give him electrolytic fluid, like a baby's pedialyte? Can you call your vet to ask what else you can do? I'm stumped. 
Sorry I'm no help...  
h


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

Hmm. I don't have pedialyte, and it's almost 11 here so cant go get any tonight. Could I just give him warm water for the night? If he makes it through the night, I'll call my vet in the AM. 

His belly is full at the moment and I did skip the feeding before the last one @ 9ish. He ate at 9 and was trying to suck the syringe. Tried the bottle but that was useless so I fed him by syringe and he took 3mL of KMR. His belly felt full so I didn't offer him any more. He peed. No poo though.

This is so tiring and frustrating. If only he'd poop! 8O lol He's active. Good appetite. :? 

At each feeding he's been taking 2-3mL. Again, every 3hrs. Except at night when he goes 6hrs. 

Thankyou


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

He's snuggled w/ his warm water bottle, rug, & cloth. Will let you know if he makes it through the night.

For anyone reading but not posting, please keep him in your thoughts. Thankyou


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Amy....I'm going to lock this thread. Having two places discussing the same topic gets confusing. I think you'll get more advice in Health & Nutrition anyway.


----------

